# CZ mags. hard to find



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone else found that CZ 75/85 mags. are hard to find these days. Every site I go to has CZ or MecGar mags for CZ75 on backorder. It has been that way since the end of last year. Is there a shortage of these mags. or are CZ handguns becoming more popular to the masses?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well there is more of them showing up down this way thats for sure. From what I hear they have been a well kept secret. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been able to get mags for my SP 01 by calling CZ USA and ordering them. They were sent promptly as well. I do wish CZ would pay more attention to the US market. They don't offer enough models in .40 for one thing. These guns should become more popular since they are great buys.


----------



## Lawnman380 (Feb 8, 2007)

Got a 15rd for my CZ 75 B www.natchezss.com Under Pro Mags


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

Try reddogxx on Gunbroker. I've bought 4 from him and they are good magazines.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I ordered some from CDNN Investments and they are on the way.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Cz 16 Round Mags*

Try this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GWLZNS...e=380337&creativeASIN=B000GWLZNS&linkCode=asn

Got the 16 mags here.


----------

